# Nerite Snail Piggy Back Rides



## Kwazar (Apr 23, 2010)

So one of my little red spotted nerites has been riding around on the back of a bigger one for like 3 days now. Dont think anythings wrong, just seems kinda odd...Anyone else's snails give each other 72hr piggy back rides?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Does the one being ridden have algae growing on its shell? Or is it possible he is chewing the other snail's shell for calcium or something? The only time I have seen this is with my former Golden Apple Snails, but they were making babies with each other.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

my snails always are giving piggybacks! My japanese trapdoor snails will sometime triple piggyback, one on another on another. It's fun. Sometimes I'll find 5 or 6 CRS riding on one of my sulawesi rabbit snails... I call it the worlds slowest train... Either that or the worlds laziest shrimp, hah!

and my rabbit snails babies are always riding mommy


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Probably cleaning him. And sleeping lol.


----------



## StygianSteel (Apr 2, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> my snails always are giving piggybacks! My japanese trapdoor snails will sometime triple piggyback, one on another on another. It's fun. Sometimes I'll find 5 or 6 CRS riding on one of my sulawesi rabbit snails... I call it the worlds slowest train... Either that or the worlds laziest shrimp, hah!
> 
> and my rabbit snails babies are always riding mommy


Yeah I've seen my Trapdoors doing it too. Amanos and my Bristlenose will also catch a ride. For the Bristlenose at least, I'm sure it's the algae on their shells. First thing my Bristlenose did when I put him into the tank was attach himself to a Trapdoor.


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

My spixi snails do this a lot. Sometimes they are mating, sometimes they are just riding around on the other snail. And yes, sometimes it does last 3 days.


----------

